# Missing Audi Sport Photos



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

The coverage this year on Fourtitude has been great as always. I do not want this post to come across the wrong way. I just want to highlight some content that is missing from the motorsport galleries. We all know the bulk of the gallery motorsport coverage is from the Audi press releases and there are a few that are not there, that would be great to have added to the Fourtitude Galleries. Most of the early year Audi r15 plus photo press releases are not there. Most notably all the Le Castellet Testing. There are two sets, one is a comparison of the R15 vs the R15 plus and secondly there is a 30-Hour Test photo set. Both have glorious photos. I noticed this when I used a friends apple product on the Audi Sport “app” and noticed official Audi press release galleries that are not on Fourtitude. I know the website has been very busy lately with updates and so on, but it would be great to have these added, and also have the 2010 Le Mans Galleries completed. Still a great site Fourtitude.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

Maybe one day when George and Co aren't busy, they might update their galleries. But they've been extremely busy with stuff with Audi that was scheduled weeks if not months in advance, and the forum deal really messed things up even more than anything else did.

Problem is that this time of year is really busy--and not just because it's the holliday season. Audi have just launched the A6, George test drove the Quattro concept car, and the Audi R18 is days away from launch.

Maybe it would be a nice Christmas or New Years present if all of those things could be updated, but I don't know if or when they'll be able to. I know that they have an active account with Audi Sport Press and Audi Press, but they also took a ton of photos from Le Mans that they haven't been able to post.

I say give them some time, and maybe a gentle reminder--I had to remind my brother twice to check for a light bulb for a lamp in my room twice today, once before he left and when he called me a moment ago. I've been wanting to see the damn Le Mans photos, too, but people can't be all things and sometimes it takes a bit of time to get things sorted. And I think that George and Jimmy would like to have their photography work appreciated, but they have other things to deal with at the moment, and the unexpected forum issues really threw off an already complicated schedule.


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

I agree with you, its has been a busy time for the website. I am only mearly pointing out a few things for the sake of completeness as the galleries are normally very complete.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

I'm not a mod or anything, but I've talked with George in the past about this, and it might be when the VW Vortex and 4T sites get their long planned facelift that maybe things will be added. He didn't say that, but I actually suggested that to him. It'd give them time to straighten things out, and it just seemed to be a good time to do that. Problem is I don't know when the sites will get their updates, so we'll have to wait on that.


----------

